# Audi Sport quattro color codes



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

A quick run down of the Sport quattro color codes. 
Color name, color code, sales code, number of cars made.
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2, (128 cars)








Alpine White, L90E, P1, (48 cars)








Copenhagen Blue, LY5B, K3 (21 cars)








Malachite Green, LY6A, N4 (15 cars)








Black, L041, 9000 (2 cars)










_Modified by PerL at 9:05 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

how do you know it is that exact black color?
ETKA only states the four regulars...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Actually, I don't. 
The parts catalogue doesn't state any of the Sport colors (at least not in my version), but I have nver read anything that suggests that the black cars are metallic. VAG has only one solid black from the early/mid 80s, and that is the L041, with the RAL code 9000.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought it might be satin or panther and so on... not asy to say!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Satin black (the one I have on my Cq) debuted for 1987, and was available through 1989. Panther black was introduced for 1990. Both are metallics.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

i'll have mine in any of the above thanks...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, "not asy to say" good heavens...
But there are a few black shades that COULD be the black Sport color.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

white looks gorgeous!


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

for soem reason i cant see the blue, but i must say, the red and white ones look niiiiice.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Acolyte* »_for soem reason i cant see the blue

Thanks for noticing that, the pics for the blue and black cars are fixed now!


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

ok, of coarse i like the black, who wouldnt, but i really like that blue too. not all bright and ghey like that one blue everybody got their 2001 Civic Si's and Mk4 Gli's in







but that one is niiiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hoe hard is it to get the Sports front end for a Ur?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Acolyte* »_
hoe hard is it to get the Sports front end for a Ur?

Easy, just takes some $$$


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Easy, just takes some $$$
yeah i figured that. well, first i need the oney to buy a Ur


----------

